# Fall Exterior Coatings



## SunHouseProperties (Feb 19, 2015)

I have been painting for awhile and It seems like as soon as Temp gets to 12 during the day ,, season is prone to rain AND the MONTH is SEPTEMBER.. the vibe is usually to wrap up the exterior season. I would like to hear what products and application schedule YOU use. Of coarse we can read adverts but time tested is what I hope veterans can share !! Thanks


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

SunHouseProperties said:


> I have been painting for awhile and It seems like as soon as Temp gets to 12 during the day ,, season is prone to rain AND the MONTH is SEPTEMBER.. the vibe is usually to wrap up the exterior season. I would like to hear what products and application schedule YOU use. Of coarse we can read adverts but time tested is what I hope veterans can share !! Thanks


I'm done with exteriors for the season. Unless it's stucco or trim. I won't do a wood home now. To much dew in the morning, etc.

Diamond, and weathergaurd maximum are good low temp paints from Dulux. Pitt Tech and breakthrough dry incredibly fast, but I don't think that they're good for an entire exterior application.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I've had good luck with BM ultra spec outside, even in dark color seems to resist surfactant bleed pretty well.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> I'm done with exteriors for the season. Unless it's stucco or trim. I won't do a wood home now. To much dew in the morning, etc.
> 
> Diamond, and weathergaurd maximum are good low temp paints from Dulux. Pitt Tech and breakthrough dry incredibly fast, but I don't think that they're good for an entire exterior application.


We have 3 more to do. I'm hoping this new hire will bust his arse, if he does we can blow through them before min October. If not morning dew will eat up part of our day.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Anybody use Resilience to get a few more weeks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthWestPainting (Oct 1, 2015)

radio11 said:


> Anybody use Resilience to get a few more weeks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just tried Resilience in the flat sheen. My Sherwin rep had been has been pushing this product as one to extend the painting season. 

We sprayed and back rolled two coats. I was not impressed. It flashed like crazy. We made sure to maintain a wet edge and avoided painting with the sun on it as this product dries really fast. I have heard of people running into problems with this paint in hot weather and also with spraying it, but I was assured it would be fine with the cooler weather and the flat sheen wouldn't flash... Could be a defective batch but I don't think so, I will see what the rep says tomorrow when they come look at the job. 

If I had to do it over again I would have used Dulux Diamond.

Will be using PPG Breakthrough! on the doors.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

NorthWestPainting said:


> I just tried Resilience in the flat sheen. My Sherwin rep had been has been pushing this product as one to extend the painting season.
> 
> We sprayed and back rolled two coats. I was not impressed. It flashed like crazy. We made sure to maintain a wet edge and avoided painting with the sun on it as this product dries really fast. I have heard of people running into problems with this paint in hot weather and also with spraying it, but I was assured it would be fine with the cooler weather and the flat sheen wouldn't flash... Could be a defective batch but I don't think so, I will see what the rep says tomorrow when they come look at the job.
> 
> ...


Breakthrough is SO nice. I love it. I've only had the chance to use it 3 times, but it's well worth the sticker price. 

Make sure you get diamond flat, it's really shiny. Heck, even weathergaurd flat it shiny, but the last house I did this time of the year (last summer) walls were still soft/wet the next day.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

If ya really need to make those last few bucks general rule of thumb is pumps on at 10 and off at 2. i'm in Seattle, you're fairly close but a bit cooler and wetter I suspect. you can use your normal product for body, resilience is good for trim this time of year though...not a fan of it on body. A100 low (if it's a budget job) is fine...sp satin or??? you can add a splash of you know what to get it to kick if you get desperate. I don't like doing that but on certain projects (for sale, NEEDs to be finished, etc.) whatever your preference is. give it a bit of sheen and keep to the clock and you'l be ok for a bit longer. We finished up our last big one 2 weeks ago. I still have a little project in the wings (2story house, stucco---1 wall only and some t/u on other areas. time to go play inside....yipee!


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I've used a lot of resilience at high elevations in the rain, storms move in fast sometimes, with great results. Only used the satin though. Ran into a customer this summer whose house I did several years ago with resilience and he said it still looked great.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Today was 106. We're just barely getting excited for exteriors, cheers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I would rather do exteriors, simply because they are outside. Not too big a fan of oil base stain after 80-100 gallons a summer but oh well. When the weather turns cold I have to do like the spiders do and head inside.


----------



## NorthWestPainting (Oct 1, 2015)

Update

This house we did with Resilience turned out to be a bit of a problem house. While it was a bit cooler and damper later in the season I would not attribute the issues to the weather... We were not painting to early or late in the day and it was warm enough that it was shorts and t shirt weather while painting... 

Anyway after trying 3 different SW products on the house (Resilience, A100 and Woodscapes) all of them had the same problems with flashing to varying degrees. Unless all the boards were rolled perfectly with the direction of the siding whether it vertical or horizontal siding it would flash like crazy. The colour was a fairly dark grey in a deep base and there seemed to be quite a bit of tint in it. (About 9 ounces per gallon) In my opinion it was definitely an issue with tint being put into the paint and not necessarily the paint itself. We are somewhat new when it comes to using SW products but in the hundreds of exteriors we have done in the past we have never had this issue before with other brands anywhere near to the extent that it happened across 3 different lines of SW products. Oh well... these things happen every now and then.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Seem to be a lot of this issue going around with SW (Resilience in particular) and deep base colors. I recently had some very odd flashing happen with deep base Resilience on some metal doors. There's a thread going over at CT right not about the same problem with deep base Resilience on siding. 

I think it's an issue with the colorant as well.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I've never had any problem with resilience here in Sacramento. I use it here in the winter, I might get some flashing on the first coat but after the second coat it looks great.


----------

